# looking



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

*I was looking at different breeders around the country and have been spending a lot of time on K9data.I'm wondering who breed Trifecta's Will He or Won't He''Willie'' and do they still breed?*
*Just carious. 
*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

perhaps PM BLAZENGR - she would likely know. The breeder is not a current GRCA member. There's a trifecta kennels w a site but that's not them.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't know about Grace M, but I thought Lisa Kane was still around. The last email address I have for her is [email protected]


----------

